# Pax wants to change the rating but can't find out how.



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

My sister-in-law used Uber for the first time last night in Milwaukee. She had a very positive experience and wanted to rate her two drivers... forgot to rate the first one last night when she got to her destination, but after the ride home, she rated #2, Melvin (driving a black Humvee). Today when she went online to rate the first driver, she discovered that she had somehow rated Melvin 1 star.

She was horrified. Melvin was a great driver, very friendly, and she said she did not understand how it happened. She tried and tried to change the rating, but the app did not seem to allow this. I don't use the rider app, but when I looked, I could not find any way to change the rating.

When she went to rate the first ride, I had to show her that you need to tap the star on the far right. This is a poor design, because it does not tell riders how to do it properly. She told me when she went to rate Melvin she tapped the first star on the left and the screen immediately changed.

It's not right. 

Melvin, if you are reading this... she is very, very sorry for the accidental low rating.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Just have try to have it changed by writing to Guber by email, hopefully within the app referencing the trip. I’ve never used it as a rider but I’m assuming since we can do it they can too. Probably tap on the trip, then help and look through the choices to write to them.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> Probably tap on the trip, then help and look through the choices to write to them.


Tried that, no joy.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Can’t say I’m shocked


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't know whom I feel more sorry for, Melvin or your sis-n-law.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> Don't know whom I feel more sorry for, Melvin or your sis-n-law.


I suspect Melvin will get over it... probably has little affect on his overall rating. My sister-in-law will feel guilty forever and will never screw it up again.

And of course, she will never be paired with Melvin, either. She lives in Montana, not likely to be in Milwaukee for a long time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Melvin, if you are reading this... she is very, very sorry for the accidental low rating


I'm Melvin. WHAT THE FOK??!!



Gilby said:


> This is a poor design, because it does not tell riders how to do it properly.


Seriously though, she made a mistake, but it's really not that hard. 
If you click on one star, it turns yellow and the others stay white.

I've taken dozens and dozens of rides and never takes more than a few seconds to rate and pick a badge and leave a comment. 
Haven't had to think about it twice.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I never knew pax or drivers were rated until I started driving.

Only used Uber when traveling with my blind minion and he uses his phone on which the screen is turned off.

Can't wait to travel again, random badges and 5* for everyone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Can't wait to travel again, random badges and 5* for everyone.


And funny comments!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You can't change ratings any more. They fixed that a couple months ago. You rate, you submit, and you're done. No more going back a week or two later and handing out 1-stars.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

We both riders and drivers can change the rating here in Australia. 
Rider: Go to trip detail and hit the button Help / I have issue with rider / I want to change my rating

Driver: Receipt / change rating


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> We both riders and drivers can change the rating here in Australia.
> Rider: Go to trip detail and hit the button Help / I have issue with rider / I want to change my rating
> 
> Driver: Receipt / change rating


Well yeah, you're in Australia. No one updates apps for you guys.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> Just have try to have it changed by writing to Guber by email, hopefully within the app referencing the trip. I've never used it as a rider but I'm assuming since we can do it they can too. Probably tap on the trip, then help and look through the choices to write to them.


Ratings can no longer be changed for any reason.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Melvin deserved those 2 stars for doing uber on a Humvee.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Ratings can no longer be changed for any reason.


Great, they caved on tips but ratings.... taking back the power!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Gilby said:


> My sister-in-law used Uber for the first time last night in Milwaukee. She had a very positive experience and wanted to rate her two drivers... forgot to rate the first one last night when she got to her destination, but after the ride home, she rated #2, Melvin (driving a black Humvee). Today when she went online to rate the first driver, she discovered that she had somehow rated Melvin 1 star.
> 
> She was horrified. Melvin was a great driver, very friendly, and she said she did not understand how it happened. She tried and tried to change the rating, but the app did not seem to allow this. I don't use the rider app, but when I looked, I could not find any way to change the rating.
> 
> ...


Yes, the guilt can be horrible. I would recommend going back in the APP and giving Melvin a big tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gilby said:


> My sister-in-law used Uber for the first time last night in Milwaukee. She had a very positive experience and wanted to rate her two drivers... forgot to rate the first one last night when she got to her destination, but after the ride home, she rated #2, Melvin (driving a black Humvee). Today when she went online to rate the first driver, she discovered that she had somehow rated Melvin 1 star.
> 
> She was horrified. Melvin was a great driver, very friendly, and she said she did not understand how it happened. She tried and tried to change the rating, but the app did not seem to allow this. I don't use the rider app, but when I looked, I could not find any way to change the rating.
> 
> ...


Tapping the star on the left for 5 stars would be understandable if your sister in law is a native Arabic, Hebrew or Persian speaker. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes, the guilt can be horrible. I would recommend going back in the APP and giving Melvin a big tip.


There's an idea!
Ribak those few weeks you took off really helped. You're a whole new person.

Back on topic, tell her to give a tip. Melvin will get over the bad rating faster.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Gilby said:


> My sister-in-law used Uber for the first time last night in Milwaukee. She had a very positive experience and wanted to rate her two drivers... forgot to rate the first one last night when she got to her destination, but after the ride home, she rated #2, Melvin (driving a black Humvee). Today when she went online to rate the first driver, she discovered that she had somehow rated Melvin 1 star.
> 
> She was horrified. Melvin was a great driver, very friendly, and she said she did not understand how it happened. She tried and tried to change the rating, but the app did not seem to allow this. I don't use the rider app, but when I looked, I could not find any way to change the rating.
> 
> ...


Just as well. he probably gave her 1* anyways.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gilby said:


> I suspect Melvin will get over it... probably has little affect on his overall rating. My sister-in-law will feel guilty forever and will never screw it up again.
> 
> *And of course, she will never be paired with Melvin, either. * She lives in Montana, not likely to be in Milwaukee for a long time.


Is this true? Is Uber now unmatching you with riders that rate you 3 stars or under....like LYFT? If so, when did they start this and where does it say this in their driver information? Or are people just assuming that Uber's rating policy is the same as LYFT's? 

_When I was still driving Uber last year.....I one starred all non-tippers. Kept getting the same pax over and over again....so as of June of 2016 Uber still matched you with anyone you rated 3 stars or under. When did this change?_


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On multiple occasions Uber has confirmed for me that a 1 star is the level where future matches are auto blocked.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> Just have try to have it changed by writing to Guber by email, hopefully within the app referencing the trip. I've never used it as a rider but I'm assuming since we can do it they can too. Probably tap on the trip, then help and look through the choices to write to them.


They don't change ratings anymore - for riders OR drivers.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Gilby said:


> My sister-in-law used Uber for the first time last night in Milwaukee. She had a very positive experience and wanted to rate her two drivers... forgot to rate the first one last night when she got to her destination, but after the ride home, she rated #2, Melvin (driving a black Humvee). Today when she went online to rate the first driver, she discovered that she had somehow rated Melvin 1 star.
> 
> She was horrified. Melvin was a great driver, very friendly, and she said she did not understand how it happened. She tried and tried to change the rating, but the app did not seem to allow this. I don't use the rider app, but when I looked, I could not find any way to change the rating.
> 
> ...


i think she probably secretly hates him. because he's a melvin. no matter how much her rational mind likes him, knows he is a good person her basic nature despises him. she could have been possessed.

i almost wonder if someone hacked her app and gave the one star because I see this a lot in my ratings, I had 9 , 5 star ratings and one one star. and there were no unhappy people and no bad rides, nothing went wrong. i think this happens a lot. they should really throw those outlier ratings out unless someone leaves a damn comment, this is stupid we have to worry about this so much.

well they changed it now so the default is 5 stars right? you would have to hit the one star to change it to a one star, that is a good thing


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I guess she will never be MATCHED with Melvin again.


----------



## Admin212 (May 22, 2016)

Riders can I change rating


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Actually there’s a way to change ratings though idk how... gave a ride to an old lady last week who was visually impaired. It was a normal ride, pleasant lady, talk, laugh... ended the trip a couple minutes later saw a new 1 star .
Called support to explain the prob, the agent (as always) mumbled something about there isn’t a way to change it yet but that happened a lot because they’ve received many calls from drivers regarding the same issue. I was like - then why the f*cking duck are we not working on fixing that instead of spending time adding the god damn Hogwart looking safety symbol given that every smart phone came out in the last decade already had the emergency call feature?? Went on to ***** for another 20 minutes then turned off the app and drove around looking for puppies to kick. 
Next morning that 1 star magically disappeared....


----------

